# Xanga Code Help



## dChan (May 17, 2007)

Hi, my Xanga is like masaligned and I've been looking throught the code but I can't find what is wrong, could you guys help me out? Here is my Xanga: http://www.xanga.com/pxlspy01 And here is the code: 



> *
> <!-- start code provided by createblog.com -->
> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
> "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
> ...


----------



## tim (May 17, 2007)

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%....com%2Fpxlspy01


The W3C Validator found 54 errors.
Remove all code and start from the beginning until the problem occurs again. And then you can ask again how to solve this particular problem. And use Web Developer for Firefox to test your css code. It might sound rude, but i think no one wants to read through your long code.

and btw.:


> * Below is an outline for this document, automatically generated from the heading tags (<h1> through <h6>.)
> 
> * Mei Seventeen
> 
> If this does not look like a real outline, it is likely that the heading tags are not being used properly. (Headings should reflect the logical structure of the document; they should not be used simply to add emphasis, or to change the font size.)*


----------

